# Sky+HD



## z104

Signed up by phone and they gave all the channels free for the first month and the HD box for free.

Just pay for installation of 30 euro

Not bad


----------



## thombom

Yeah but then they will be charging you for all the channels and they €15 on top of that for the HD box should have just got the sky plus box.


----------



## Leo

I presume you are a new customer and not an upgrade?


----------



## Abbica

Agree with thombom, really no difference in hd, especially for an extra €15 than you would normally for sky+. That's €180 a year just for more pixels on the screen which you can live without!!


----------



## gebbel

Niallers said:


> Signed up by phone and they gave all the channels free for the first month and the HD box for free.
> 
> Just pay for installation of 30 euro
> 
> Not bad


 
But if you want to retain HD Movies and Sports (including ESPN) then it will start to cost you €92/ month.


----------



## gebbel

Abbica said:


> Agree with thombom, really no difference in hd, especially for an extra €15 than you would normally for sky+. That's €180 a year just for more pixels on the screen which you can live without!!


 

Once you start watching HD content, then the "regular" Standard Definition TV broadcasts start to look noticeably inferior in comparison....I mean the images are not as sharp or vibrant and don't have the same punch. This is especially true for larger LCD or Plasma panels. I have a HD subscription and watch mainly sports but the picture quality is magnificent and way superior to the regular stuff. Problem is it costs a lot, but you do get quality in return.


----------



## z104

Leo said:


> I presume you are a new customer and not an upgrade?


 
New customer


----------



## z104

gebbel said:


> Once you start watching HD content, then the "regular" Standard Definition TV broadcasts start to look noticeably inferior in comparison....I mean the images are not as sharp or vibrant and don't have the same punch. This is especially true for larger LCD or Plasma panels. I have a HD subscription and watch mainly sports but the picture quality is magnificent and way superior to the regular stuff. Problem is it costs a lot, but you do get quality in return.


 

The differnce between blu ray dvd and regular dvd is also amazing.


----------



## z104

gebbel said:


> But if you want to retain HD Movies and Sports (including ESPN) then it will start to cost you €92/ month.


 
The full sky package and HD is €88 per month now.All channells.

The basic HD package is €37. 
€22 for Sky and €15 for HD packper month 

SUBSCRIPTIONS
*Monthly Sky TV Subscription:* *TV Packs* Variety Pack
Knowledge Pack
Music Pack
News & Events Pack
Style & Culture Pack
Children's Pack
Sky Sports 1
Sky Sports 2
Sky Movies 1
Sky Movies 2
*HD Pack**MONTHLY COST* Monthly Channel Subscription : €73.00Sky+ subscription is free for all Sky+/Sky+HD subscribers.HD Pack : €15.00Sky+ Subscription : FREETOTAL CHANNEL SUBSCRIPTION FOR YOUR FIRST MONTH : FREETOTAL ONGOING MONTHLY COST : €88.00


----------



## gebbel

Niallers said:


> The full sky package and HD is €88 per month now.All channells.


 

Mmm...so I wonder why am I paying €92 for the lot (including ESPN)??


----------



## dubrov

I'm not sure if I agree the difference between SD and HD is really that noticeable. VHS to DVD was a big improvement but SD to HD doesn't really do anything for me.

Looking at it on a 42" plasma, the difference is negligible and certainly does not have any effect on the enjoyment of the viewing.

THe surround sound is good though if you have a sound system.

At the end of the day, if you don't have it you won't miss it.


----------



## gebbel

I wish I could agree you there! I find HD content to be vastly superior myself.


----------



## npgallag

Would have to agree as I think the HD is a vast improvement on the SD..espically watchin soccer..have a 47" tosh full HD and with Sky Sports HD its great for the matches.


----------



## Leo

If your HD viewing isn't noticably better, your TV is the issue. Well, that or your eyesight


----------



## NorfBank

npgallag said:


> Would have to agree as I think the HD is a vast improvement on the SD..espically watchin soccer..have a 47" tosh full HD and with Sky Sports HD its great for the matches.



+ 1, especially noticeable when flicking between European games on HD and RTE.


----------



## dubrov

Looks like it is just me who doesn't see the value of HD then . 
TV is 1080p and I can notice a difference but not so much that I care.

I guess everyone should check it out for themselves first if they can before committing.


----------



## AlbacoreA

Some people just can't see it, or are not bothered by the difference.


----------



## Ash 22

Dubrov I have to agree with you. Got a new 32" tv lately and cannot see the difference either. My other half said there was a great difference but when I tested him out on a few different channels he did'nt get it right!


----------



## Leo

Ash 22 said:


> Dubrov I have to agree with you. Got a new 32" tv lately and cannot see the difference either. My other half said there was a great difference but when I tested him out on a few different channels he did'nt get it right!


 
You'll need to be sitting within 6' or so of a 32" to benefit from HD. 

There are plenty of guides online as to screen size and optimal distances for each resolution. Chances are, with the typical living room arrangement most people sit too far from their screens to make HD a worthwhile investment.


----------



## z104

A good way to describe the difference between SD and HD for people who ever wore glasses is as follows.

If you wore your glasses for a couple of years they kind of get a bit dull. This is SD.

When you go to the opticians and buy a new pair of glasses then wow, The difference in clarity between the new glasses and old glasses is huge.

The image is just sharper

That's the way I see it anyway


----------



## Tentman

gebbel said:


> Mmm...so I wonder why am I paying €92 for the lot (including ESPN)??


 
Because its €12 extra per month. Will be gone from my set-up when footie finishes in May. Also please note they will have only 23 Premier League games from next August. It'll be interesting what rubbish they will show instead.


----------



## seantheman

Getting sky+hd at the weekend. Already have double power socket and sky satellite cable behind tv, Does sky+hd just use same as standard sky?


----------



## dahamsta

Standard sky has 1 sat cable, Sky+ and Sky+HD needs two. Your dish will likely need to be replaced or updated too.


----------



## pudds

dahamsta said:


> Standard sky has 1 sat cable, *Sky+* and Sky+HD *needs two.* Your dish will likely need to be replaced or updated too.



If Sky+ needs two cables does this mean that there are two lnb's on the dish?  and when 12month single room contract ends could these *cable lines* be used with additional stb to watch tv in two rooms and with different channels on each.


----------



## dahamsta

Sky usually install a quad LNB when you get Sky+HD, so yes, you could add multiroom later.


----------



## pudds

dahamsta said:


> Sky usually install a quad LNB when you get Sky+HD, so yes, you could add multiroom later.




that is good news indeed but does anyone know if the the two *leads* that the Sky+ box requires if they can be used ( for two rooms) instead of having to run a fresh cable in from the lnb on the dish.


----------



## serotoninsid

pudds said:


> does anyone know if the the two *leads* that the Sky+ box requires if they can be used ( for two rooms) instead of having to run a fresh cable in from the lnb on the dish.


No - they need a fresh cable run.


----------



## seantheman

when installing sky initally, the serviceman took the aerial faceplate off behind tv downstairs and attached the sky cable to the existing co-ax cable. he then had his helper in the evespace to pull the co-ax back up and thus leave the sky cable running in the conduit that previously housed the co-ax. How would they get the second cable down? Is there room for two cables in conduit? Dish is on gable end and hole drilled in gable between dish and evespace


----------



## pudds

serotoninsid said:


> No - they need a fresh cable run.


 


thanks....but I was afraid that might be the case ......


----------



## RMCF

Good HD done well (like a good BluRay on a top quality 1080p TV) looks very very good.

My problem is that you can't polish a turd. Watching crap programmes in HD doesn't improve the content.


----------

